# Persenning Größe????



## cafabu (6. Juli 2017)

Moin Bootsgemeinde,
ich habe eine Frage zur richtigen Persenning  Größe.
Wir haben an unserem See ein GFK „Arbeitsboot“. Dies wollen wir für die Saison dauerhaft ins Wasser bringen. Das ständige rein und raus übers Ufer tut dem Boot nicht so gut. 
Dafür brauchen wir eine Persenning. Nach einigen Recherchen haben wir uns für eine mit Gummizug entschieden, scheint uns vom Handling her am einfachsten zu sein. In der Bucht tauchen da Planen für unter 50 Euronen auf, was uns von den Kosten auch entgegenkommt. Das Boot ist ein Ruderboot von 400 cm Länge und 120 cm Breite. Mit spitzem zulaufenden Bug. Die Planen die wir im Internet gefunden haben scheinen uns aber alle zu groß zu sein. Wir haben da gar keine Erfahrung. Eine Stütze wollen wir uns selber bauen. Das Boot soll unter unserem Steg angekettet werden.
Was für ein Maß sollte die Persenning haben?
Carsten


----------



## tomsen83 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Ich hab mir son Ding auch mal geholt. Absolute Katastrophe...passt nie richtig, Material ist extrem empfindlich und immer wieder Wassersäcke. Die benötigte Größe ist natürlich massiv abhängig von der Stützkonstruktion die Ihr baut. Eigentlich sind die Planen dafür gedacht, um mit Strippen unter dem Boot durch fixiert zu werden. Der eingebaute Gummizug hält nämlich gar nix... Nehmt 350€ in die Hand und lasst euch vom Sattler ne ganz einfache und billige Persenning nähen. Die Unterkonstruktion einfach mit Glasfaserstäben und Aluhülsen selber basteln und feddich...


----------



## cafabu (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Danke tomsen83
So etwas habe ich fast schon befürchtet. Gibt es aber günstigere Lösungen?


----------



## capri2 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Hatte auch son Billigteil.. Kannste knicken!! Reißt schnell ein und ist nicht wirklich wasserdicht wo sich die Säcke bilden..
Ich hole mir jetzt ne LKW Plane und schneide die so zu das sie gut überlappt und fixiere dieses dann mit einem Ratschenspanngurt.. Mal sehen obs klappt.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Hallo,

ich habe mir für mein zweites Boot mittlerweile auch die zweite Persenning selbst gemacht. Bei ebay bekommst du unendlich viele Lkw-Planen zweiter Wahl, an denen ist nichts dran, sehen aus wie neu. 

Habe mir beide Male eine Plane mit einem Gewicht von 650g/qm gekauft, und zwar eine, die gewebeverstärkt und auf beiden Seiten glatt ist. Mit ordentlich Übermaß über den Rumpf gelegt, mit breitem Klebeband fixiert und nach Anzeichnen mt Edding so abgeschnitten, dass umlaufend ca. ein Übermaß von 20-30cm verbleibt. Dann habe ich die Folie auf den Garagenboden gelegt, den Rand "umgeklappt" und mit Folienkleber verklebt, so dass quasi ein Saum von etwa 10-15cm Breite entsteht. Dieses umlaufende Verkleben ist etwas knifflig, aber kein Hexenwerk, wenn man ein bisschen übt.

Der Kleber heißt Sabacontact 70 t und verschweißt die Folie derart gut, dass man sie nicht mehr auseinander bekommt wenn der Kleber getrocknet ist. Auch nicht mit Gewalt...

In den Saum (also die doppelte verklebte Foliennaht) habe ich dann Ösen eingeschlagen und durch die Ösen ein Planenseil gezogen. 

Ich benutze die Persenning zum Abdecken des Bootes bei Autobahnfahrten, das hält hundertprozentig (hab allerdings natürlich noch Spanngurte und Expanderseile zwische Ösen und Trailer) und ist unverwüstlich.

Man hat zwar ziemlich viel Arbeit, insbesondere mit dem Verkleben (bei mir etwa 4-5 Abende), das Ergebnis lässt sich aber sehen. Gesamtkosten ca. 50-60,-€.

Wenn du mal ein Bild sehen willst, gib Bescheid. Dann maile ich dir ein paar...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## cafabu (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

ok Tendenz eindeutig. Werden uns mal mit dem Selbstherstellen beschäftigen.
Hallo Wulfsbarsch für Foto wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Hei Cafabu
So habe ich das machen lassen (Bilder) und fahre damit regelmäßig mit dem Trailer an die Küste . Wenn der Kahn immer nur an einem Ort bleibt , brauchst Du keine Spriegel . Da reicht es , wenn ein alter standstabiler kleiner Mittelfusstisch ins Boot gestellt wird , damit das Regenwasser ablaufen kann . 
Uwe


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder, die ich vorhin gemacht habe...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Das dritte, vierte und fünfte Bild zeigen die Innenseite der Persenning.


----------



## cafabu (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Danke Euch beiden, #h_Kegelfisch, Wulfsbarsch_|rolleyes, für die Bilder. Sind bei der weiteren Planung sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Also von dem Billigteil kann ich auch nur abraten.

Ich habe mir da vor zwei Jahren eins von gekauft. Dicht war es bei mir, aber nach 6 Monaten auf dem Boot, konnte man es nicht mehr anfassen ohne das er sich in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst hat.

Ich habe mir jetzt dünnen Persenningstoff gekauft und meine Frau hat eine genäht. Das ist ein Unterschie wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Ich habe die Plane von einem Sattler aus unserem Verein machen lassen . Sie wurde fachgerecht nach den vorhandenen Maßen und Spriegeln abgesteckt und genäht . Den Ratschenspanngurt mit 13 m Länge habe ich mir im Internet bei einem Hersteller bestellt und dafür von dem Sportfreund extra einen "Kanal" nähen lassen . Dadurch kann ich die Plane unter der Bordwandkante eng ranziehen und sie übersteht selbst 120 km/h ( |rotwerden ) auf der Autobahn . Für Cafabus "Arbeitsboot" ist das doch das ideale Material . Natürlich nicht , wenn man sich im Boot aufhalten will . Dafür würde ich auch was leichtes und atmungsaktives nehmen . 
Uwe


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Persenning Größe????*

Die Frage ist natürlich, wie lange das Boot mit der Plane abgedeckt werden soll. Lkw-Plane ist absolut dicht und lässt nichts durch, also keine Feuchtigkeit rein, aber auch keine raus. Das muss man bedenken. 

Bei mir ist das kein Problem, da Boot und Trailer immer in der Garage stehen und ich die Plane dann zurückschlage. Ich schätze, dass man Belüftungsmöglichkeiten schaffen muss, wenn das Boot längere Zeit in feuchten Zustand (und nach dem Angeln ist immer irgendwo Wasser drin) abdeckt...


----------

